# Murtaugh beta?



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

I only know the MurTaugh as cfs. Where is this 4.5 you speak of?


----------



## mrbaum (Feb 20, 2015)

Sorry 4,500 cfs


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## Idaho Jeff (Jun 8, 2015)

Might be 4.5 CFS coming out of Milner. Doesn't look like 4,500 on USGS
USGS Current Conditions for USGS 13090500 SNAKE RIVER NR TWIN FALLS ID


----------



## Roddy (Sep 8, 2011)

I wish it was 4500 cfs right now. From what I hear, there will not be any boatable Spring flows😢. It sounds like this summer may have some releases though.

I usually go by the BOR gauge http://www.usbr.gov/pn-bin/graphrt.pl?mili_qt

1500 on the BOR gauge is sweet, which is around 2000 on the USGS mentioned above. I have not hit it any lower, not sure if I would want to in a cat.


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## Grifgav (Jun 20, 2011)

The reservoirs upstream got pretty much drained last year, so despite the decent water year there will likely be below average flows throughout most of the snake river system this year (so IPCO hydrologists say anyway). If we get a slower than average runoff there might be a chance of decent flows later in the summer. Here is our own Kresta Davis-Butts with some information on 2016 flows (and a bunch of other info)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3H-ZlPyOp6I


----------



## Idaho Jeff (Jun 8, 2015)

This site could also be described as a graphical representation of a rumor, but it does give you an idea about water allocation plans. The largest releases may be associated with salmon mitigation. 

Extended 45 to 120 Day Forecast


----------



## All4ward (Feb 21, 2016)

Bummer. I live in Twin Falls and was really hoping to get on the Murtaugh this year. 
Also looking for partners for raft trips and or kayak trips up to class IV. IM me if you're keen!


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## All4ward (Feb 21, 2016)

I just drove across the bridge in Eden directly over this section and it actually has some water moving in it. Not enough to raft yet but this could be a sign of what's to come...
Let me know when you go. I'll meet you at the put in!


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## Roddy (Sep 8, 2011)

Looks like the Murtaugh is running.
http://www.usbr.gov/pn-bin/graphrt.pl?mili_qt 

Poor timing for me, I have to hit the Selway instead😀


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## Junk Show Tours (Mar 11, 2008)

Roddy said:


> Looks like the Murtaugh is running.
> Bureau of Reclamation PN Region Hydromet Data
> 
> Poor timing for me, I have to hit the Selway instead😀
> ...


 Poor timing for me too, I'm headed to the Middle Fork, DAMN IT!:grin:


----------



## R2-KB2 (Jan 21, 2016)

Anybody getting on that thing on Saturday?


----------



## yakenman (Jun 7, 2016)

*murtaugh*

This is a better link to the actual flow on the murtaugh, USGS is usually missing some of the flows that make up the murtaugh
Bureau of Reclamation, Pacific Northwest Region Hydromet Program 
Its around 3000cfs right now
All4ward you can raft or kayak down to 1500 or lower, just make sure to go with an experienced runner, or scout carefully, a couple of places you dont want to be. We have paddle rafted it plenty at 1500. The low flows make for a long day but the river falls into an inner gorge that is a blast in its own right just like the big high water murtaugh and everything in between. The Hansen Bridge (by Eden) is above paradise falls, unrunnable at higher flows but a blast right now.


----------



## yakenman (Jun 7, 2016)

another pic of the same raft diff rapid. and another link that compares flows
Bureau of Reclamation PN Region Hydromet Data


----------



## Ben Bade (Aug 14, 2009)

Looks like I should drive to Twin this weekend.....

Sent from my SM-G930V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## All4ward (Feb 21, 2016)

Yeah we're ran it last weekend. And I know it came back up again. Thanks for sharing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## boicatr (Mar 14, 2013)

The bump up to 3000 was just a temporary thing for some sort of testing. Flows will now stay at 1500 that should last barely through July 4.


----------



## All4ward (Feb 21, 2016)

Bummer. Sounds like you're familiar with it. Do you run it often?


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## All4ward (Feb 21, 2016)

Yakenman: 
Let me know when your running it and if you're keen I'll meet up with you and you can show me the lines. Or I'll follow in my kayak. 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## boicatr (Mar 14, 2013)

Hey All4, very familiar with it and what gets it wet. Which is not often enough! It would be an Idaho classic if it ran at 10000+ every year. For low flow when it drops into the inner channel I actually think 1500-2000 is better than say 2500 or higher. 

Favorite flows are around 13 to 16 kcfs. Other than 32kcfs!


----------



## All4ward (Feb 21, 2016)

It would run at 10000+ every year if ID Power would let it. Hells canyon would be MASSIVE! 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## boicatr (Mar 14, 2013)

Nope. Idaho power does not control it. It is due to irrigation diversions above Milner that essentially dry the river up until it is reborn from 1000 Springs. Just a fact of 100 plus years of Idaho development. Takes a big water year with good reservoir carryover before water 'spills' past Milner. 

I don't like taxes either.


----------

